# 1 PT100 für 2 unabhängige Messungen



## Sven_HH (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

Einen Behälter mit nur einem PT100(3 Leiter), dieser ist auf eine FM355-S Reglerbaugruppe verdrahtet. Diese Baugruppe ist mit einer S7 313 und einem OP7 zur Temperaturreglung des Behälters gedacht. Funktioniert auch alles wie erwartet. Das OP7 dient zur Temperaturanzeige und zur Eingabe des Sollwertes und befindet sich in einer Messwarte.

Am Behälter befindet sich zurzeit keine Anzeige. Nun möchte der Betreiber aber zur Kontrolle eine Vorortanzeige. Diese soll auch über den PT100 laufen und auf einem Anzeigegerät dargestellt werden.

Meine Frage nun, wie bekomme ich es hin die FM355-S und die Anzeige vor Ort mit nur einem PT100 zu versorgen?

Das Anzeigegerät ist hier beschrieben: http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/manual/prozessanzeigen/codix_531_multi.pdf

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## gravieren (22 Juli 2008)

>Meine Frage nun, wie bekomme ich es hin die FM355-S und die Anzeige >vor Ort mit nur einem PT100 zu versorgen?
Nimm ein Doppel-PT100-Fühler.

Alles andere wird nix, b.z.w.  erzeugt hohe Kosten.
(Signalwandler, Signalteiler . . . .)


----------



## Falcon4 (22 Juli 2008)

Ganz lapidar würde ich jetzt erst mal sagen Signalverdoppler einsetzen. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es die für Temperaturmessungen gibt.


Ergänzung:
Die von gravieren vorgeschalgene Lösung ist denke ich mal besser.


----------



## Sven_HH (22 Juli 2008)

Falcon4 schrieb:


> Ganz lapidar würde ich jetzt erst mal sagen Signalverdoppler einsetzen. Nun bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob es die für Temperaturmessungen gibt.
> 
> 
> Ergänzung:
> Die von gravieren vorgeschalgene Lösung ist denke ich mal besser.


 
Ja,

einen Signalverdoppler einzusetzen hatte ich auch schon in betracht gezogen... leider habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts passendes gefunden 
falls jemand nenn link zu so einem Ding hat immer her damit...

@gravieren, 
Danke für den denkanstoss... werde mich auch mal nach solchen Doppel-PT100-Fühler umsehen.

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## OB1 (22 Juli 2008)

Hallo Sven_HH


Hast du schon mal über eine Anzeige mit Profibus nachgedacht


----------



## Sven_HH (22 Juli 2008)

OB1 schrieb:


> Hallo Sven_HH
> 
> 
> Hast du schon mal über eine Anzeige mit Profibus nachgedacht


 
Kommt für diese Anwendung nicht in Frage... die 313 hat keine Schnittstell und die Nachrüstung liegt aus €€ imo nicht dirn.

Aber Danke für deinen Hinweis

Gruß
Sven_HH


----------



## Falcon4 (25 Juli 2008)

Moin Sven,

so ich habe noch mal bei turck geschaut (ich war der meinung da mal einen Signalvervielfacher für Temp. gesehen zu haben) hab dort keinen Vervielfacher gefunden.
Auch bei anderen Firmen nicht.

Der Lösungsansatz mit dem Doppel PT100 ist denke ich mal auch kostengünstiger, bin ich halt nur nicht drauf gekommen.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

hat´s am AG noch irgendwo einen freien Analogausgang?

Dann würde doch eine Leitung zum Behälter und eine billige Anzeige reichen.



MfG


----------

